# Stowe 3/19/12



## reefer (Mar 21, 2012)

Temperature:  HOT

Wind:  NONE

Conditions:  spring/summer corn slush

After our fantastic breakfast at the GL, headed up to Stowe. Pretty decent coverage especially on snowmaking trails. Melting fast though. Don’t wait for the weekend. Leave now. Ski Thursday and Friday. Seriously.
Was surprised to see Burgers being cooked on two decks, top of quad and down by Gondi. That’s impressive on a Monday!
Piecasso on 108 for dinner was another highlight. Two thumbs up. Good beer selection also.


















Golf course looking a little too green........................

















































Employee of the week.......drainange control..........


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Think there will be anything left on Saturday? Or will I be slogging through the mud?


----------



## reefer (Mar 21, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Think there will be anything left on Saturday? Or will I be slogging through the mud?



Not much......so then there's more people on fewer trails. I guess I should have emphasized the LEAVE NOW part. I don't kid with stuff like that..................it truly is 
'ski it while you can" when it's 70's.........trail features change by the hour.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Welp, sorry Work. The last day on the mountain calls.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Right behind you, I'll be at Stowe in the morning for what might be the last few days of my season.


----------



## reefer (Mar 21, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Welp, sorry Work. The last day on the mountain calls.



Work...the necessary evil....
I know I'm very fortunate. I have worked very hard to set myself up for this little bit of flexibility during ski season. 

That snow is melting FAST and I want to make sure that's out there. There will be some great skiing this weekend, just more limited choices. Have a great time Saturday


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Mar 22, 2012)

reefer said:


> Piecasso on 108 for dinner was another highlight. Two thumbs up. Good beer selection also.
> 
> 
> HIGHLY recommend Piecasso - excellent calzone and nice cocktails + Switchback.  (Also, they deliver if you want to order in.)
> ...


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 23, 2012)

who was there today?


----------



## Moma26 (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it still open?


----------



## Spree26 (Mar 29, 2012)

If it's open is there still good skiing?


----------



## KevinF (Apr 1, 2012)

Moma26 said:


> Is it still open?



Stowe is closing today (April 1st).


----------



## 2sons (Apr 1, 2012)

Centerline is sweet with soft bumps and deep troughs. Gulch and Hayride are decent- Nosedive is very firm up top. Liftline opened up but the bumps are much more firm than Centerline's. Great close to the season here.
Side note- went to the Prohibition Pig in Waterbury last night. Off the hook with Heady Toppers and Brisket sandwiches! My son called them heaven on a bun.View attachment 5067


----------

